# Spurs Re-Sign Richard Jefferson



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Per ESPN



> SAN ANTONIO -- Richard Jefferson is returning to the San Antonio Spurs after opting out of his old contract that would have paid him $15 million next season.
> 
> The Spurs announced Wednesday they have re-signed the veteran swingman. Terms were not disclosed, though Jefferson was willing to part with his bloated deal that expired next summer for longer-term security.
> 
> ...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Was only a matter of time. Rumour on spurstalk is that it's 4 year, 40 mil.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

> RJ's deal: 2010-11 ($8.4 million); 2011-12 ($9.282 million); 2012-13 ($10.164 million); 2012-13 ($11.046 million). Final yr partial gurantee


Per Jeff McDonald (MySA.com)


----------



## kcope1 (Jul 19, 2010)

That's more money than I had hoped for. Does anyone know how much of the MLE the Spurs have left?


----------

